# Frisco, TX - 9 yr old Female GSD needs home



## jdfuentes2 (Apr 2, 2011)

My wife and I took custody of a dog, Lexi, who was going to be euthanized because the owners did not want her anymore. We had intentions of keeping the dog, but she unfortunately does not get along with our animals:a 5 month old GSD and a 1 1/2 year old schnauzer. The day we went to pick her up we were informed that the dog had bitten a child on the arm. The bite was described as mild and, as it was her 1st incident, we are not sure what triggered it. We took her to the SPCA and told them of the incident. My wife and I were told that they could not keep her because of it. We have been frantically calling adoption centers that have foster care, but the outlook is very bleak. She is a wonderful and sweet dog in the house when its just my wife and I, so I know she just needs a home with no animals or children. She is potty trained, crate trained and leash trained. Does anyone know of a shelter that takes tough cases such as Lexi's? Or is anyone interested in her? We are located in Frisco Texas. Thank you in advance for the input!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I see you also posted this in the rescue, foster, and adoption (General) section. It should probably go in non-urgent rescue. 

Is this the same dog Sleepyhouse is trying to find a home for? Or are there 2 9-year old GSDs in DFW that need homes? (probably more than that)


----------



## jdfuentes2 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not sure...where did Sleepyhouse post?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...on-general/162318-rescues-seem-confusing.html


----------



## jdfuentes2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, that's my wife's best friend. We didn't know she had posted....lol. Maybe a fresh post will attract some attention? Who knows. I hope we can find a home for her. Thank you for your help!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I moved your post to Non-Urgent since you are looking for a home for her. It would help if you had a picture to post of her.


----------



## jdfuentes2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## jdfuentes2 (Apr 2, 2011)

This is Lexi


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

jdfuentes2 said:


> View attachment 9676
> This is Lexi


Have you contacted Texas Rescues? There are quite a few:
North Texas German Shepherd Rescue, Inc.
www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org
www.gsdrescuectx.com
www.ghgsdr.org
www.petfinder.com/shelters/TX274.html

The last link is to Good Shepherd Rescue - not a shelter, all their dogs are in foster care. If these people can't help you, ask them if they will courtesy post your dog on their websites to give you more exposure. Good luck with Lexi she looks like my kind of gal (except that I already have a female who wouldn't accept her....)
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

We've contacted all shelters and rescues in and outside of the area. Nobody will take her.

Also, this should be in the urgent section because she will most likely be put down by the end of the week if a home cannot be found. As I said, it's not possible for either of us to keep her in our homes considering we have seven animals and a kid between the two of us.

:/ This is way harder than I would have ever imagined.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

No one described the circumstances of the bite, but at 9 yrs old and a bite history, no rescue or shelter is going to touch her. The liability is simply too great for them. I'm surprised anyone here is recommending rescues, anyone involved in rescue knows this dog doesn't stand a chance. People should just be honest rather than waste everyone's time contacting rescues (your time and the rescue's) because they'll never take this dog with a bite history. Not to mention that dogs with dog aggression are incredibly difficult to place anyways. Most people that are willing to take ina 9 yr old GSD are GSD lovers and probably have other dogs, and even if they don't have kids, they still incur some liability because there are kids in the neighborhood, relatives, etc.

Your only hope is private adoption, and that'll be tough as well. I wish you the best of luck, but I would consider just giving this dog one last great week on earth and then peacefully saying goodbye at the vet. JMHO


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I agree with Rerun. For liability reasons, rescues can't take a dog that has bitten someone. I recommended rescue in a previous thread, but that was before I knew about the bite. 

I had to put one of my fosters down once for nearly the exact same reason-- she had been screwed over by humans so much that she was no longer able to be placed in a home. It sounds like that might be the situation with this girl as well. I hate, hate, hate that she has to pay the price for people's cruelty and neglect, but euthanasia might be her best and only option.

By the way, I don't think anybody has said this yet, but thank you so much for caring about this girl. If the last thing you do for her _is_ to give her a gentle passage to the bridge, at least the'll go over remembering one person who cared about her.


----------

